# Lost my keys



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

:sing:Yep they are G O N E gone:hair. I and DW DS bothe helped me look every where. We looked in places we never looked before. Out side inside just everywhere. They hid out for two long days. it just makes you feel terrible to do that. A feeling of loss. I look up and there stands DW smileing with keys in her hand. They were with the Llama halters. ?????? how I still can't tell ya. Thank you Jesus!:nanner:


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

With the llama halters. Well. That's something, isn't it?

If course, I've found mine in the freezer, so I don't really have room to talk, now do I?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just goes to show ya - they aren't always in the "last" place you looked.........


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate it when I forget and leave my keys in the llama. Any stranger walking by could crank it up and ride off.


----------

